# GoFightLive.TV (GFL) Internet streaming service



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been getting events from them for some time now and there live events have gotten better with less audio and video hiccups as time has gone by. My main use of this service is for the Ring of Honor IPPV's
Once you order an IPPV from GFL you own it, it's at your disposal when ever you want to watch what you purchased. They also offer a subscription service that allows you to watch most of their events from the GFL library, it cost about $10.00 a month and you get MMA, Wrestling from the Indies and Boxing
This service is on the ROKU also, with an update coming to allow you to order live events on your ROKU within the next month
Any of you using this service?


----------

